# 2 weeks actinics only??



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

My white channel on my chinese LED light stopped working (got 3.5 years ago so not mad). Just ordered another but its 2 weeks delivery. Will this harm my corals? I have mixed reef, only about 7 sps. 

On another note, anyone want to rent me a light for 2 weeks


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry do not understand why type you using, if its E27 screw on type, like our normal bulbs, I have spare, 54watts with blue and white leds.


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

No its an LED fixture with 2 channels, only the full spectrum channel stopped working but actinics still work. I was able to get one from amazon prime in a day so im all set. Thanks! Cant find the close thread option.


----------



## Wiser (Jun 8, 2017)

Just a quick follow up. I had blues only over my 180 for almost a month. I just turned on my room lights to provide some whites. I sold my old lights then a shipping delay hit delaying the new lights lol. 

I was worried but everything was fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh ok good to know
I am giving away the actinic working only light in case anyone can use it. Ill post in marketplace too


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

I think you could run blues only all the time and be fine


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Hamish said:


> I think you could run blues only all the time and be fine


Yes its true, some fish stores only have blue, no mixture of colour....Or you could do with timer, blue and white let it be T5.


----------

